# What model Huffy



## schwinnman67 (Apr 8, 2017)

I just bought a Huffy midweight with a tank and lights, but not sure what model it is. It looks like a Camaro, but has what looks like a Thunderbird on the tank. It is gold and looks very original.

Any Ideas? I'll try to post pics soon...


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 8, 2017)

Here are pics.....


----------



## Kstone (Apr 9, 2017)

This is the Huffy Camaro. 1968 as a guess because of the style.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2017)

I would think that it would be marked Camaro if it was one. Maybe @partsguy will chime in.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2017)

That is a 1964-65 HUFFARK....a mix between Huffy and Monark.

Huffman owned Monark at the time and they used the name to tweak their bicycles for small catalog order stores.

This bike was probably supposed to be an Eldorado, in optional gold (making this a 1965 model). Instead, someone grabbed a tank from the previous year / Monark line and put the Thunderbird graphics on it. The Thunderbird was a Monark model. The rack is also from the economy line, as the Eldorado rack had large chrome legs on the side.

Of course, that is the older style frame. The Eldorado used the new "Spaceweight" frame, with the chrome bullets in front. It is possible this is a 1964-65 Monark Thunderbird with Huffy decals on the guard and rack. In retrospect, I think THIS is the case. 

Value? It's a handsome vintage bike that you won't find in anywhere else. I say about $150-$250 is fair. The headlight is in remarkable condition and that makes a huge difference!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I bought it for $120 at the OBC swap meet here in Denver. Just missed out on an NOS headlight assembly on Ebay. Need to get an new battery tray and see if I can get the lights working.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks for the info! I bought it for $120 at the OBC swap meet here in Denver. Just missed out on an NOS headlight assembly on Ebay. Need to get an new battery tray and see if I can get the lights working.




I was going to reproduce the OEM battery trays for these particular lights. I had a rough prototype finished when I found that Radio Shack makes an very nice substitute. It even fits in the original mounting holes of the tank, no drilling required!

My 1964 Firestone has one of those trays in it. In retrospect, I'll need about two or three more. Better get them while I still can!

I'm still very, very sad to see Radio Shack go away. They are a key part in many of my antique restorations!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 11, 2017)

@schwinnman67 here you go! I don't remember if it takes "C" or "D" cells...even the website is being clearanced *sigh*

https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-2-c-battery-holder

https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-d-battery-holder


----------



## schwinnman67 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## addamotor (Apr 30, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> I just bought a Huffy midweight with a tank and lights, but not sure what model it is. It looks like a Camaro, but has what looks like a Thunderbird on the tank. It is gold and looks very original.
> 
> Any Ideas? I'll try to post pics soon...



THAT my young friends is NOT a camaro.  It IS a Thunderbird.  I had one.


----------



## addamotor (Apr 30, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



The only part I have left is the tank with the headlights.


----------



## addamotor (May 1, 2021)

I'd sure like to have my old thunderbird


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 1, 2021)

addamotor said:


> I'd sure like to have my old thunderbird




There was a thread not long ago devoted to bikes with car names. You should check it out.


----------

